# Is this a banned substance..



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Just curious.. I had my best ride today after taking a dose of Cialis last night..... Dr. didn't mention anything about this being one of the affects, but I felt like a million bucks. Normally I'm dead after 2.5 hours.. I did 5 today and felt strong the whole time... Just curious..  BTW: I don't race... Now that i think of it I did wear my iPod which I normally don't do.. *it was a mtb ride, so no cars to worry about..


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

I would think so considering it's mechanism of action.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Mosovich said:


> Just curious.. I had my best ride today after taking a dose of Cialis last night..... Dr. didn't mention anything about this being one of the affects, but I felt like a million bucks. Normally I'm dead after 2.5 hours.. I did 5 today and felt strong the whole time... Just curious..  BTW: I don't race... Now that i think of it I did wear my iPod which I normally don't do.. *it was a mtb ride, so no cars to worry about..


This article talks about V!agra's (it's funny that RBR blocks me from saying the actual drug name) performance enhancing properties for cyclists at altitude. Cialis should have a similar effect on performance as well. I'm not sure if it's officially banned in competition. The article is from 2008 and says that it was not officially banned then, but the anti-doping agencies were looking into it. 

I certainly wouldn't be surprised about it giving you some amount of performance boost, as it is a vasodilator. And by the way, you're supposed to see a doctor if it's been more than 4 hours. Hope that helps.


----------



## Chris Oz (Oct 8, 2005)

Doesn't seem to appear on the WADA list. You can check yourself it is on the web. There is also a useful iPhone app that also suggests it is not on the list. However, in in doubt just ask your doctor.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Well, it IS performance enhancing!


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Could you imagine the whole pro peleton with massive erections? LOL


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Did your ride last more than 4 hours?


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

If you want to boycott the pharma companies L-Arginine has similar effects on blood flow, regardless of venue. Plus it would be unlikely a semi-essential amino acid would be banned.


----------



## fuzz-tone (Sep 29, 2008)

cheater.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

FINALLY some easy-to-get PED's! :lol:


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

terzo rene said:


> If you want to boycott the pharma companies L-Arginine has similar effects on blood flow, regardless of venue. Plus it would be unlikely a semi-essential amino acid would be banned.


L-Arginine is of course often one of the active ingredients in the expensive "pre-workout" drinks for athletes, particularly those marketed to body builders in stores like GNC, Vitamin Shoppe, etc. But if you look at your health food store, you can pick up a bottle of L-Arginine capsules for really cheap, maybe $5-$8 for 60 of them. It is cheap. And legal. And you don't need a prescription.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

5 hours on the saddle with a hard-on has to be painful


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Gatorback said:


> L-Arginine is of course often one of the active ingredients in the expensive "pre-workout" drinks for athletes, particularly those marketed to body builders in stores like GNC, Vitamin Shoppe, etc. But if you look at your health food store, you can pick up a bottle of L-Arginine capsules for really cheap, maybe $5-$8 for 60 of them. It is cheap. And legal. And you don't need a prescription.


Given the contamination issues of the cheapo supplements I would suggest avoiding the GNC's of the world.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Mosovich said:


> Just curious.. I had my best ride today after taking a dose of Cialis last night..... Dr. didn't mention anything about this being one of the affects, but I felt like a million bucks. Normally I'm dead after 2.5 hours.. I did 5 today and felt strong the whole time... Just curious..  BTW: I don't race... Now that i think of it I did wear my iPod which I normally don't do.. *it was a mtb ride, so no cars to worry about..


If your enhancement lasts more than 6 hours, see a doctor.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> 5 hours on the saddle with a hard-on has to be painful


I dunno... at least it would get some of yer junk outta the way!


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

this could be known as the HTFU drug


----------

